# a newbie in need of serious help



## mohawk420 (Sep 4, 2005)

i have a 75 gallon tank with 2 canister filters and i have fish that is hanging at the bottom and has fins clamped. i know somethings not right and i need to know what to do to fix the problem. i don't wanna lose my fish
:help:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome, a few more bits of information will help us help you and your fish. Do you know some of the basic readings, Ammonia levels, Nitrate, and nitrite levels? How long has the tank been set up? How many fish and what kind are in the tank? What food do you feed him?


----------



## mohawk420 (Sep 4, 2005)

*basic readings*

the tank has been up for 2 months. NO3=25 mg/l NO2=.03 mg/l Ammonia=.25 mg/l PH=7.5 KH=5.5 GH=10. The temp stays around 73-76 F
i have
1 large calico oranda
1 medium oranda
1 small oranda
1 large ryukin
1 medium ryukin
1 small pearl scale
1 small telescope
1 small lion head
1 rubber nosed pleco
flake food 2 times a day sometimes alternating in blood worms


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

High levels of ammonia in the aquarium is probably the number one killer of pet fish. Any measurable amount of ammonia indicates either an overloaded aquarium (too many fish or too much food) or an inadequate filter. Many aquarists suffer from a problem called “new tank syndrome.” This problem arises because people place too many fish into an aquarium with an unestablished or inadequate biological filter. 

In the long term you will have to get a bigger tank or split up these fish if they all grow to full size. Until then you will need to keep up on water changes because of the load of fish in this tank.


----------



## mohawk420 (Sep 4, 2005)

i have 2 fluval 404'2 running is that not enough filtration for the tank. and is the ammonia level what is causing that fishy smell?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Filtration removes suspended particles and helps convert ammonia to Nitrite then to Nitrate. But it does not remove anything. The only way to remove is through water changes.

Ammonia is part of the cause of the fishy smell. It is a result of the nitrogen cycle. If you have time read up on it. It is the basis of good fishkeeping.


----------



## mohawk420 (Sep 4, 2005)

I just did a water change today what are some immediate things i do to fix this problem. should i be changing more water, is my gravel siphon not getting all the junk at the bottom of the tank etc.?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just do a partial water change every two or three days. Until the levels drop. Just to be sure set a glass of water out overnight and test it in the morning. See what the readings are on your tap water after it sits overnight. 

Keep a eye on the sluggish fish. Make sure his eyes are not cloudy and his fins do not looked shreaded. If with the water changes he dosent liven up in a couple days we can try and look for other symptoms that may indicate other problems.


----------



## mohawk420 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks tons fish doc.....will keep up on the water changes...am currently waiting on a 125 gallon Dirt Magnet Goldfish Sponge Filter
http://www.aquariumguys.com/dirtmagnet2.html 
do u think this will help and should i just use a air pump on it or should i purchase a power head for it? and thanks so much again


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A air pump should work fine with it especally since you have the power filters on the tank. 

Im not sure what kind of gravel vac you have but the brand called python is great. The larger the tank the better it is. You hook it right up to the sink so you dont have to carry buckets.


----------



## mohawk420 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thats exactly the syphon I have. The fish I spoke of earlier has been swimming now but when I fed the fish she was taking in food and just spitting it back out and doesn't appear to be eating. About a week ago this fish released eggs and I was wondering if maybe this could have something to do with whats happening with her now. All the other fish in the tank are swimming around happily with no problems.
Once again thank you so much for your help.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That could be some of the issues. If you can try feeding them some Peas. Frozen are easiest to work with. You pull the "shell" off them and cook them for a breif period and let them cool. Then drop them in the tank. Goldfish love them and they help with their digestive system.


----------



## mohawk420 (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok I will try that. thanks for answering all my queastions. Have a good night.


----------

